# 3 pt. bale unroller



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone -

Wasn't sure which forum was the best to post this in, but I would like some opinions on bale unrollers. Have one already and love it, feed 90% of our hay with it. But need a second one to leave at a rented farm. The one I have now I really like and has held up well for 15+ years. It was one of many made by the local FFA chapter through the years, but they no longer make them. I don't have the fabricating abilities to make a copy of it, and having a local machine shop make one would probably be more expensive than buying one mass produced by a larger outfit.

With what is available locally, I am pretty much limited to the Worksaver brand (also rebaded as Frontier at the Deere dealer) or ones that look similar to what is sold by an outfit down in N.C. called Everything Attachments.

Anybody have experience with either of these brands? I am leaning towards the Worksaver/Frontier because it looks heavier built to me. But will they work well with smaller 4x5 bales? I know the arms have to be turned around so they are narrower, but wasn't sure if they would still grip the smaller 4x5s ok? I just want to make sure I get one that will last and hold up long term and work well for my bales. Mostly feed dry hay but also some baleage. Thanks for any input.

I'll try and attach pics of the two I am looking at, plus the one I already have.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I would look at one of these.

http://www.triple-c-inc.com/tractor-mount

I have one of their bale beds. Very good piece of equipment. I got mine at a dealer there in Fairfield, Va. on Robert E. Lee hi way.

http://www.triple-c-inc.com/dealers/results/24435/50/


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I don't have the fabricating abilities to make a copy of it, and having a local machine shop make one would probably be more expensive than buying one mass produced by a larger outfit.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Worksaver/Frontier because it looks heavier built to me. But will they work well with smaller 4x5 bales?


It might be worthwhile to see what a local fabrication shop could do. This time of year, they're probably in need of work. Besides, your FFA built model appears to be heavier made than either of the two manufactured models.

I see no reason why the bale unrollers wouldn't work with a 4x5 bale.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I honestly didn't even know Triple C made a 3 point model. I might have to look into them, based on how much everybody seems to love their hydra-beds. Thanks!


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

I purchased the Worksaver earlier in the fall and have been feeding with it all winter. I feed 4x5 dry hay that is stored outside. After nearly one season of use I feel I made a wise purchase, the unroller is heavily built.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I ended up buying the Frontier (re-badged Worksaver) and really like it so far too. I don't think it is as heavy built as the one I already had, but it is plenty heavy for what I'll be using it for and ought to last.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Like Bonfire said Triple C, Triple C, Triple C, Triple C, Triple C, Triple C,Triple C and Triple C are your best choices.

Through a couple of distributors that I buy equipment through, I have two brands of 3 pt bale unrollers that I could sell, but tell prospective customers to contact their local Triple-C dealer instead. I have sold a Worksaver, and they are not even close to being in the same class as the Triple-C. You will probably pay at least 2x as much for a Triple-C, but it is ell worth it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a Triple C and think it is great, had it for a while , Has been tested by a few monkeys that I've had work for me before...still is in 1 piece. Those 2 brothers could tear up a crowbar in a sand pile !!! Triple C is still going strong use it almost every day in the feeding season. while worth the extra $$


----------

